# Why a crypt section to itself?



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm just curious. I know they're wonderful plants and all so why not a hygrophilia or Anubias etc... section?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

If you Hygrophila guys and Anubias people do a little agitating, I am sure that the administrators can create forums for you. 

Crypts have not only an allure, but also many challenges.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Crypts a bit different from other plants. Half of then don't grow very well for me without paying extra special attention to them.

I could see value in an anubias section, but don't see much worth for a hygro section


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Probably Cryptocoryne genus has the most large number of aquarium plants... and they are a mystery beauty what make themselves an unique group of plants for aquatic plants enthusiast.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Because there was a Crypt list-serve email that someone tried to update by bringing it into a Web Forum format.
Because crypts are the King of aquarium plants.
Because there are enough Cryptoholics, Cryptomaniacs, Cryptophillics, and other more relaxed crypt enthusiasts to keep a section like this hopping.
I could keep going but I don't want to sound belligerent just enthusiastic.
eace:


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Calm down Sean, our care package will arrive shortly. Jeeze you're as bad as a kid on Christmas eve! :biggrin: 

You'll have to excuse him, he's overdue for his Crypt fix.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

If I were any calmer I'd fall asleep.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I got (slap)the crypt mailing list back up. (slap) I'll start testing it over the weekend and it (slap) should be good to go by monday.

It's mosquito seasom (slap) here already.


----------

